# D'Angelo Russel dà il bentornato ad Ibra.



## admin (3 Gennaio 2020)

Tutto il mondo parla del ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Anche D'Angelo Russell, stella NBA, ha twittato:"Ibra is back!".

Il club rossonero ha invitato il cestista a San Siro per incontrare lo svedese.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto il mondo parla del ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan. Anche D'Angelo Russell, stella NBA, ha twittato:"Ibra is back!".
> 
> Il club rossonero ha invitato il cestista a San Siro per incontrare lo svedese.



Strano! Pensavo tutto il mondo parlasse del Milan dei giuovini...


----------



## davidelynch (3 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Strano! Pensavo tutto il mondo parlasse del Milan dei giuovini...



Chissà se qualcuno imparerà la lezione...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Strano! Pensavo tutto il mondo parlasse del Milan dei giuovini...



Ma infatti a me sta cosa mi fa diventare matto, ma possibile che non capiscano che gli sponsor li attiri con i campioni e non con Suso e Leao Nia2g


----------



## danjr (3 Gennaio 2020)

Io inviterei anche Nino d’angelo


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti a me sta cosa mi fa diventare matto, ma possibile che non capiscano che gli sponsor li attiri con i campioni e non con Suso e Leao Nia2g



ma come fai a comprare i campioni se non vuoi spendere? altrimenti lo farebbero tutti no........


----------



## Heaven (4 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma come fai a comprare i campioni se non vuoi spendere? altrimenti lo farebbero tutti no........



Pur non condividendo totalmente il discorso, c’è da considerare che siamo il Milan. Quindi partiamo da una posizione avvantaggiata rispetto a quasi tutti i club, tranne i top europei.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Gennaio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Pur non condividendo totalmente il discorso, c’è da considerare che siamo il Milan. Quindi partiamo da una posizione avvantaggiata rispetto a quasi tutti i club, tranne i top europei.



si ma se la proprietà spende per marchette ed i dirigenti sono incapaci quel poco di vantaggio lo bruci..
i campioni te li sogni in queste condizioni


----------

